
Kanye Wests Tidal Flop - nautical
http://priceonomics.com/kanye-wests-tidal-flop/
======
edwcar13
Tidal is failing for many reasons. The psychology behind being told this was
what we were getting instead of finding it for ourselves. Tidal was marketed
more so to artists then the consumer. The original idea was to have the money
go back to the artists instead streaming apps trying to pay the artists as
little as possible. Not a great selling point being told to pay more just
cause. Especially when other services offer a better service.

Second, niche is too small. The majority of bulk music buyers are between 17-
25 years of age. High fidelity audio and videos isn't top priority especially
when itunes or downloading a YouTube videos audio is an option.

Competition too great Spotify is at 100 million downloads on android alone.
Also Apple music and Google play come built in to the smart device and is
already integrated with your existing music.

Tidal wanted to get big too fast. All successful apps started with slow
growth. They learned their user base, adjusted to widen the types of users in
that base, grew a healthy back bone over a period of time to establish a
strong infrastructure. Im pretty sure that Jay-Z just hired some contract
developers to build this app, upload it and build a simple hosted solution.
The app is experiencing growth pains. Its like a small 5 table restaurant
trying to to seat customers like it's a 100 table restaurant.

Also I support the "Tidal being dead statement", since Jay-Z couldn't make a
deal with Sony for licensing. He will have to remove a lot of artists from his
catalog. Mind you a majority of them being "founders"...

------
takno
MAU stats could illustrate this entire narrative completely. Instead I feel
like somebody is attacking me with random statistics until I agree with them
more passionately or something

